# Kangals and heat?



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I have been talking to my husband about Kangals. Turns out he works with someone from Turkey, and he asked her about them. She told him that they are from a cold region and don't do well in the heat.

I'm in SE Texas. Heat is what we do. Do they addapt over time or do I have to give up on that idea completely.

What LGDs do well in the heat as long as they have shade?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Anatolian Shepherds are very popular in Texas because they do very well with the heat. Their coats are much shorter than many of the other LGD breeds that are common in this country. My antolians did very well this summer (I am in South Carolina). They hung out in the shade during the hottest part of the day.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I would beg to differ from the lady....my experience has been that they actually do quite well in both extremes of heat and cold. I was more worried about the cold at first (due to their having short hair) until I saw how they grow a thick undercoat for winter, which comes out in the spring in tufts. My Kangals have done great in summer, the one pup coming to me from TX where it had been raised in extreme heat (106 for days) and drought conditions. 

Any LGD will struggle through heat if it is not provided shade and 24/7 access to clean, cool water.

A quick 'shade box' for your LGD's can be constructed from four commonly found (and usually for free) pallets. Three can be affixed together with wire or using screws, nails, bailing twine - what ever works for you best - in a three sided box and the fourth affixed firmly on top as a roof. The slats provide shade yet the openings between them allow air and a breeze to pass through, and there is shade enough for a dog to cool off. For those keeping dogs in treeless pastures, this is a cheap, easy way to provide shade and some shelter that can even double as shelter from fiercely cold winter winds if you secure it with T posts driven into the ground.

Water heats up in metal tubs during the day and by sundown can be tepid and rank. Before nightfall is the best time to dump out stagnant water for your stock and your LGD, and clean the tank out and refill with cool clean water. It'll stay cool all night and into the first half of the day. Your critters will thank you. ;~) Having access to water is so important. One of my pet peeves is when I see people with stock tanks half or only 1/4 full and their smaller stock or dogs can't reach the water in the tank because its too low and they can't get over the edge to get to it.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Goatress. You have made my day. I've been so excited about the idea of having Kangals since I learned about them. No worries on shade. We have trees in our paddocks and pasture and water is always available. And there is also shelter available.

I hear you on the water. I worried so much about that issue that I got a 50 gallon rubbermade type tub for water and check it at least twice a day. It's not tall so all the animals can drink out of it, but when it gets low, it gets too warm so they don't drink.

May I ask when your next Kangal litter or Brian's next Kangal litter is? I'm going to hopefully be going to work soon and want to start saving. I need a LGD and want a Kangal. I saw a raccoon in the early evening a week ago and saw a hawk trying to get my hens the other day. I have lost some hens to predation in the past few years, but this year seems to be worse.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Anatolian Shepherds are very popular in Texas because they do very well with the heat. Their coats are much shorter than many of the other LGD breeds that are common in this country. My antolians did very well this summer (I am in South Carolina). They hung out in the shade during the hottest part of the day.


Thanks for the information. Anatolian Shephard are high on my list but I'm really trying to hold out for a Kangal. Of course, if I keep loosing hens, I might have to go ahead and get once since AS are easier to come by.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Dani if Elmas sticks to her predictable schedule she should have a December heat which means end of Feb or first part of March litter. I lined up breeding her AI to this powerhouse Kangal in NY but have changed my mind and will be trying to breed her to my young Kangal male from Brian instead. I think he'll be old enough to cover her, we'll see....candlelight, music, dog bisquits...lol...

Errol is thickening up and getting taller. He is so devoted to the stock. Would stay in there 24/7 if I let him but I rotate him in and out with other dogs too. He has sweet temperament and as he's still young hasn't developed that 'edge' yet but is very protective for his age and never chases or bothers the stock. With his jet black face and ears I think he'll put out some gorgeous pups. He is much bigger than this photo already. He is dark for a Kangal and I like that. Should get some smokey gray pups perhaps. Keep your fingers crossed.










Here is Elmas submitting to the sheep, grin...










Speaking of heats, sorry to go a little off topic but...

Does anyone else here ever have bitches come into false heats? Where they bleed a bit and swell up and males show avid interest and try to mount...but...its not real? I do and I attribute it to having so many dogs that the girls will often 'spike' off of each other's heat and come in....when they really aren't 'really' in.

Well apparently my Pyrenees Tatra girl was faking me out a month ago because yesterday she came into full blown heat! And I was hoping she was about 33 days along pregnant. So poor Peso, my male Pyr, he's looking at me like "You are joking, right? And you mean I have to spend another two weeks with that woman romancing her again??!!!" LOL..... 

So instead of Turkey time Pyr/Tatra pups looks like it might be closer to Santa Stocking Stuffers or New Years' party poppers LOL.... 

I better enjoy this lull and down time I will be very busy starting this winter. Sorry guys I have not been on here much I am so busy right now trying to get my place all set for winter. You know how that is I am sure everyone here is putting up their crops and canning and getting hay in and firewood and covering swamp coolers, etc. yup.... Happy Fall to everyone, sorry to go off topic anyhow to answer your question yes I hope to have Kangal pups late winter. If she comes in heat early I'll let you know too.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

So at least 6 months to save. That's doable. 

Those two should make some very nice pups. I love all the black on Errol's head.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I have an Akbash dog which is sort of like a Kangal, except all white. We have temps over 100 degrees regularly during the summer, and he does fine. Likes to dig himself a nice cool hole in the ground and wallow in it. I keep telling him he could take a dip in the stock tank to cool down, but he HATES water!


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

DaniR
I am from East Texas, an hour south of Tyler. And as you know, this last summer was a rough one. The dogs did better than I with the heat.
Part of socialization, I have taken my dogs on many walks in town. Walking through all concrete business districts, parking lots, and in housing areas. Going on these walks twice a week (when my daughter is in cheer from 6-8pm). The temperatures ranged from 95-104 degrees. Not to mention, that when we got home, it is still the same temp,,,haha
Going on 2-4 mile walks in those temperatures is something that could kill many breeds of dogs, especially the big dogs. But the Kangals and Boz were always eager to go, and would dring very little when offered. 

In many parts of Turkey, especially in the Mountains, there is very little shade. The dogs are out in the elements year around, lending to the development of a tough breed.

Not to say that if given the chance to come in the house and lay in front of a fan in the air conditioning.... They would not love you for it!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Brian. May I ask what breedings you have planned this next year? I might have to break down and get a LGD soon (between *****, hawks, and snakes, I keep loosing chickens and chicks) but really want to plan for a Kangal or Kangal cross in the not too distant future.

Goatress has some really nice dogs, but you are within driving distant. It would be really nice to come out in person to pick up a pup.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Dani, I am waiting on some Kangal females to come in heat. They will be bred with the Boz males. So, hopefully, in the near future!!!!!!!!! 
Possible Boz breeding on the way.

Send me a PM, or email.

Take Care.


----------

